# Amos Garrett



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

This gent is an old fav of mine, seen him many times in alberta and he is some kind of guitar player. He is worth a google, played with lots of great people and is appearing in some old church (atleast I think it is) north of whitby on Saturday November 19, $20 entry from hp://www.iprimus.ca/~ynot/grnbnk.htm, its not listed on their intinery but I just bought tickets from some bookstore in port perry. I heard the place has a bar in the basement and concerts are on the main level. Its being hosted by the greenbank folk music society. I once heard that this gent had a huge influence on Mark Knopfler and it certainly would not surprise me. Truly a great canadian!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Amos Garrett? My God I saw him years ago. If I was closer I would check him out. If any forum member is anywhere close to this gig, I strongly recommend attending. This guy is one of the greatest guitarists Canada has ever produced.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

The solo in Midnight at the Oasis is Amos.

He's such an amazing playing. He plays a Tele so sweet.


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, that is definitely him, I read a guitar mag once that said that solo put him in the top 25 guitar players alive, I guess its his claim to fame for many. Not sure what to expect from this old gent sat eve, might just be an acoustic evening but I'm sure I'll enjoy whatever he does, would love to listen to him on his old tele tho.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw him last night a Hugh's room and he was incredible. Like most people, I always liked his solo on "Midnight at the Oaisis", but I'm now enlighted on the full breadth of his talent.


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I must admit I loved his show, the venue I saw him in was an old church with great accoustics. Nice to see he still loves his work as much as ever.


----------

